# Melbourne or Sydney for Xmas new year



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive seen alot of comments and heard from people to get booking now for hostels as they will fill up and be stuck with a dive for the festive season ! As i have not booked my flight just yet i have no exact dates , im thinking maybe head to melbourne instead , will this be a problem here , and am i missing the best xmas ever if i go to melbourne and not sydney:::


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is more the NYE fireworks display on the harbour that most people head to Sydney for and a good chance by now that you will find it even difficult to get into a dive for the Xmas to NY week when there are usually full week minimum bookings for most places.
Not sure what they actually do for NYE fireworks if anything in Melbourne but it is generally a vibrant city with many entertainment venues about in different locales though a lot of places can be a bit quieter because of Xmas being a family time for many and many also using the work break to be elsewhere.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers , sydney it is so


----------

